# 55th Monthly Meeting



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

of the Lazy Smokin' Bastard Cigar Club is Wednesday, July 19th. Keeping those fingers crossed........we may have a "special" guest...........:wink:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

even two would be way to cool..... :wink: :wink:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Who was the special guest? Do we have pictures?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

KevinG said:


> Who was the special guest? Do we have pictures?


Hasn't happened yet K! Have you been drinking....


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

LOL. I wetarded.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

LMAOTF!! 8) :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Michael, you'll bring the camera, just in case?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Michael, you'll bring the camera, just in case?


I will..... please remind me the day before.... of course ... I always have the phone camera... but that is not near as good....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Gonna be the same old bastards, this time.........


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Gonna be the same old bastards, this time.........


I could always bring some dancers.... or something? :shock:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Not to be gay, or anything, but I enjoy our once-a-month man-night!:wink:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Not to be gay, or anything, but I enjoy our once-a-month man-night!:wink:


yes.... that's gay. :wink:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

:woohoo: Tonight's gay night..... 8) We've been having some torrential downpours around 5-6 Pm the last night or two. We're suppose to be covered, so if it's not too windy, we'll be OK!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

:lolat: 


StantheTaxMan said:


> :woohoo: Tonight's gay night..... 8) !


 :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:

I lived on the edge today and rode the cycle to work.... as long as I get here dry..... I can always change clothes at home after work if it rains.... just not fun riding in the rain.

So what chya smoking tonigh, Stan? I'm sporting my new Cuest-Ray shirt and smoking a sungrown and then a very specail Punch than my friend HM sent me last week......


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

LSB night, once a month, is usually my Habanos night, once a month, as long as I have some. Haven't looked at the dwindling stash in a month, but, thinking about it, I do have 15+ of the R&J Cazzy's, don't I? Maybe one of those, and probably a robusto. Think there's a Party SD4 in there..........
Now I'M getting hungry....... :beerchug: :banana: opcorn:


----------



## McG (Apr 26, 2006)

Happy Gay Nite guys, wish I could join ya!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

McG said:


> Happy Gay Nite guys, wish I could join ya!


Awww..... You would be welocme at gay boy nights out Mike.... it was a blast! Posting photos soon..... (of course....)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us









http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I might add, we missed not having Partrick, Patrick & Denny show,,,,, :sad:


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

Bastages!!

I'm just jealous! Wish I was there! Looks like a fun time.
Thanks for the pics CM.

Wow Stan!!! Eat something before you disappear!!! :wink: 
You're looking good man.

timmy


----------



## McG (Apr 26, 2006)

I can't believe that little blonde cutie didn't run away at the sight at the LSBs. That looks like a great time guys.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

:lol: Have Michael tell you about her favorite movie!:wink:
That was our 55th month of doing it. Think we had 10? We've been as high
as 24, but that was 2+ years ago. As long as one other guy will show up, I guess we'll keep doing it? The weather, for July, couldn't have been better!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> :lol: Have Michael tell you about her favorite movie!:wink:
> That was our 55th month of doing it. Think we had 10? We've been as high
> as 24, but that was 2+ years ago. As long as one other guy will show up, I guess we'll keep doing it? The weather, for July, couldn't have been better!


The Shinning V!!!!! Woohoo! Oh.... sorry.... that was Karen's.... (Kelly's???).....

I was amazed at how nice it was. The Lord God Almight ..... had it rain ALL afternoon.... and when we got there, the rain stopped and it was perfect... all night! In July!!!!!!! I was amazed!

Looks like, as long as I keep waking up.... you'll be stuck with a monthly dinner, Stan.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

:woohoo: 
Karen was a cutie and probably the best waitress we've had. Drinks were always filled. Got us the bills without asking. Food was good. Any of you have a Leroy Selmon's where you live? It's part of the Outback dynasty.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Looking good Stan, Michael tha shirt looks good.

It looks like a good time was had by all.

Good food, Good Friends, Good Cigars, Good time, How could it get any better.

Tom


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey! I know those guys!

Looks like another fun night with the LSBs!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

That looks like a lot of fun. I wish they had, or need to find, a group like that here. Over a million people live in the DC / NOVA area so I would think there has to be a group like that.


----------

